# Handel's Messiah - Behold the Lamb of God



## jason4445 (Dec 20, 2010)

Behold the Lamb of God

Jesus Christ is the Lamb that God would give as a sacrifice for the sins not only of Israel, but of the whole world 

In one masterful sentence of introduction, John summarizes the whole redemptive program revealed throughout the Old Testament.

John 1: 29 
The next day John seeth Jesus coming unto him, and saith, Behold the Lamb of God, which taketh away the sin of the world

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nemuZ9N9ntA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nemuZ9N9ntA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

